# متطلبات الإعتمادية الدوليةjcia



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو المساعدة إخواني الأعزاء في معرفة متطلبات الإعتمادية الدولية jcia.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الحميد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا.. Jcia اختصار لأي شيء


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز تعني Joint Commission International اللجنة المشتركة الدولية للمستشفيات


----------



## 1q2w3e (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن يكون هذا هو طلبك .. 

http://ifile.it/9junkmv

إن لم يكن ما تريد فآمل مزيد من التوضيح

المشاركة الأساسية للأخ علي السبيعي ولكن جرى خطأ أثناء الدمج بتبديل الاسم


----------



## 1q2w3e (9 ديسمبر 2009)

د.م علي الحياري / دكتوراه هندسة سلامة صناعية /[email protected]
متطلبات الاعتماد JCAI الخاصة بالسلامة مرفقة هي المتطلبات التالية :

Facility Management and Safety (FMS)​
Overview
Health care organizations work to provide a safe, functional, and supportive facility for patients, families, staff,
and visitors. To reach this goal, the physical facility, medical and other equipment, and people must be
effectively managed. In particular, management must strive to
• reduce and control hazards and risks;
• prevent accidents and injuries; and
• maintain safe conditions.
Effective management includes planning, education, and monitoring as follows:
• The leaders plan the space, equipment, and resources needed to safely and effectively support the clinical
services provided.
• All staff are educated about the facility, how to reduce risks, and how to monitor (_also see _Glossary) and
report situations that pose risk.
• Performance criteria are used to monitor important systems and identify needed improvements.

Written plans are developed and consider the following six areas, when appropriate to the facility and activities of the organization:

1.Safety and Security
❍ Safety—The degree to which the organization’s buildings, grounds, and equipment do not pose a hazard or risk to patients, staff, or visitors.
❍ Security—Protection from loss, destruction, tampering, or unauthorized access or use.

2. Hazardous materials
Handling, storage, and use of radioactive and other materials are controlled, and
hazardous waste is safely disposed.

3.Emergency management
Response to epidemics, disasters, and emergencies is planned and effective.

4.Fire safety
Property and occupants are protected from fire and smoke.

5.Medical equipment
Equipment is selected, maintained, and used in a manner to reduce risks ( _also see_
Glossary).

6.Utility systems
Electrical, water, and other utility systems are maintained to minimize the risks of operating
failures.


Laws, regulations, and inspections by local authorities determine in large part how a facility is designed,
used, and maintained. All organizations, regardless of size and resources, must comply with these requirements
as part of their responsibilities to their patients, families, staff, and visitors.
Organizations begin by complying with laws and regulations. Over time, they become more knowledgeable
about the details of the physical facility they occupy. They begin to proactively gather data and carry out
strategies to reduce risks and enhance the patient care environment.

​


----------



## 1q2w3e (9 ديسمبر 2009)

د.م علي الحياري / دكتوراه هندسة سلامة صناعية /[email protected]
معاير الاعتماد JCAI الخاصة بالسلامة هي التالية :
​ 

Standards
The following is a list of all standards for this function. They are presented here for your convenience without their intent statements or measurable elements. For more information about these standards, please see the next section in this chapter, Standards, Intents, and Measurable Elements.

FMS.1 The organization complies with relevant laws, regulations, and facility inspection requirements.

FMS.2 The organization develops and maintains a written plan(s) describing the processes to manage risks to patients, families, visitors and staff.

FMS.3 One or more qualified individuals oversee the planning and implementation of the program to manage the risks in the care environment.
FMS.3.1 A monitoring program provides data on incidents, injuries, and other events that support
planning and further risk reduction.

FMS.4 The organization plans and implements a program to provide a safe and secure physical environment.
FMS.4.1 The organization inspects all patient care buildings and has a plan to reduce evident risks and provide a safe physical facility for patients, families, staff, and visitors.
FMS.4.2 The organization plans and budgets for upgrading or replacing key systems, buildings, or
components based on the facility inspection and in keeping with law and regulation.

FMS.5 The organization has a plan for the inventory, handling, storage, and use of hazardous materials and the control and disposal of hazardous materials and waste.

FMS.6 The organization develops and maintains an emergency management plan and program to respond to likely community emergencies, epidemics, and natural or other disasters.
FMS.6.1 The organization tests its response to emergencies, epidemics, and disasters.

FMS.7 The organization plans and implements a program to ensure that all occupants are safe from fire, smoke, or other emergencies in the facility.
FMS.7.1 The plan includes prevention, early detection, suppression, abatement, and safe exit from the facility in response to fires and non-fire emergencies.
FMS.7.2 The organization regularly tests its fire and smoke safety plan, including any devices related to
early detection and suppression, and documents the results.
FMS.7.3 The organization develops and implements a plan to limit smoking by staff and patients to designated non–patient care areas of the facility.

FMS.8 The organization plans and implements a program for inspecting, testing, and maintaining medical equipment and documenting the results.
FMS.8.1 The organization collects monitoring data for the medical equipment management program. These data are used to plan the organization’s long-term needs for upgrading or replacing equipment.
FMS.8.2 The organization has a product/equipment recall system.


FMS.9 Potable water and electrical power are available 24 hours a day, seven days a week, through regular or alternate sources, to meet essential patient care needs.
FMS.9.1 The organization has emergency processes to protect facility occupants in the event of water or electrical system disruption, contamination, or failure.
FMS.9.2 The organization tests its emergency water and electrical systems on a regular basis appropriate to the system and documents the results.

FMS.10 Electrical, water, waste, ventilation, medical gas, and other key systems are regularly inspected, maintained, and, when appropriate, improved.
FMS.10.1 Designated individuals or authorities monitor water quality regularly.
FMS.10.2 The organization collects monitoring data for the utility system management program. These data are used to plan the organization’s long-term needs for upgrading or replacing the utility system.

FMS.11 The organization educates and trains all staff members about their roles in providing a safe and effective patient care facility.
FMS.11.1 Staff members are trained and knowledgeable about their roles in the organization’s plans for fire safety, security, hazardous materials, and emergencies.
FMS.11.2 Staff are trained to operate and maintain medical equipment and utility systems.
FMS.11.3 The organization periodically tests staff knowledge through demonstration, mock events, and other suitable methods. This testing is then documented.​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني الأعزاء م. علي السبيعي ود.م علي الحياري جزاكما الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة
وروح تعاون عالية
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

